
Building Epic Win With Backbone.js   - hendler
http://www.codethinked.com/building-epic-win-with-backbone-js
======
newobj
I thought you meant this Epic Win: <http://www.rexbox.co.uk/epicwin/>

~~~
Hisoka
That's what I thought as well.. I was looking forward to reading it, but then
realized it wasn't.

